# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  “Bir Korgeneral'in Önü Nasıl Kesilir?”

## bozok

*“Bir Korgeneral’in ünü Nasıl Kesilir?”*



*Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün hırsları aklın ve mantığın önüne nasıl geçti?* 

*Başarılı bir Korgeneral’in önü nasıl kesildi?*

Emekli Genelkurmay Başkanı *Hilmi üzkök*’ün hışmına uğrayan ancak sessiz sedasız ve edebiyle kenara çekilen, Türkiye’nin yetiştirdiği örnek, sicili birincilikler, başarılar ve üstün liyakatla dolu Em. Korgeneral *Ethem Erdağ* hak etmediği bir biçimde emekli edildi. Gerekçesiyle trajikomik. 

Em. Korgeneral *Ethem Erdağ* bundan 4 yıl önce Erzincan Kolordu komutanlığı görevi sırasında *“Kınalı Kuzuları”* derme çatma barakalarda eksi 30 derecelere varan soğukta perişanlık çekmesinler diye harekete geçer. Bu barakaları kış öncesinde onarmak ya da yenilemek için Genelkurmay’dan ödenek talep eder. Ancak *Erdağ* ödemenin gecikmeli geleceğini bildiğinden zaman kaybetmemek için bir formül uygular. Kış şartlarını düşünerek askerlerin kaldığı barakaları perde için gönderilen bir miktar parayı *“lüks harcamadır, öncelikli değildir”* diye bir karar alıp taş bina yapımında kullanır. Diğer harcamaları da kantin gelirlerinden takviye yapar ve kış öncesi yatakhane barakaları sıcak taş binalara döndürür. Bunu yaparken de gelecek olan parayı perde yapımı için kullanmayı planlar. 

Sen misin bunu yapan? Sen misin garnizona perde yerine askere barakalarda donmasın diye taştan ve iklim şartlarına uygun yatakhane yapan?

Genelkurmay’da hareketli günlerin yaşandığı 2003 yılında Afganistan’dan yeni dönmüştü. Her zaman olduğu *İSAF* görevini de tüm ülkelerin birliklerini de başarılı bir biçimde komuta ederek tamamlamıştı. Bu arada Afganistan’da Türk askerlerinin çok sevilmesinde en önemli rol oynayan bir komutandı.



*Ethem Erdağ* dönemin K.K.K. Org. *Aytaç Yalman* ile de görevi gereği sık sık görüşmektedir. Bu görüşmeler toplumda açıklamaları ile büyük tepki toplayan *Hilmi üzkök*’ün hiç hoşuna gitmemiştir. Başarılı ve dönemlerin birincisi *Ethem Erdağ*’ın Orgeneral olmasını ve ileride Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na yüzde yüz namzet olan bir komutanın önünü kesmek için bahane aradığı komutanlar arasında fark edilir.



Kısa bir süre sonra bugün ordudan ihraç edilmiş sicili bozuk bir üsteğmenin şikayeti üzerine *Hilmi üzkök* harekete geçer. Genelkurmay’da kendisini odasına çağıran *üzkök* ile sert bir tartışma yaşar. *üzkök, Erdağ*’a usulsüz para harcama suçundan kendisini mahkemeye vereceğini söyler. *Erdağ*’da *“komutanım bu onur kırıcı tavrınızı kabul etmiyorum ve istifa ediyorum”* diyerek odadan hışımla çıkar. üıkar çıkmaz ilk karşılaştığı iki Orgeneral *“Sakın ha istifa etme, önün açık”* diyerek ikna ederler.

Hilmi Paşa dediği gibi *Ethem Erdağ*’ın yargılanması için izin verir. Dava 2006 yılının Haziran ayında açılır ve Cumhuriyet tarihinde görülmemeş bir hızlılıkla bir buçuk ayda tamamlanır. Ağustos ayında da Korgeneral *Ethem Erdağ* apar topar emekli edilir.

Askeri Yargıtay bu karara ilişkin geçen geçtiğimiz günlerde sonuçlanan ve kararı oy birliği ile bozan bir karar açıkladı. Adalet er geç yerini bulacaktı. Fakat kaybeden Türkiye, TSK oldu. En değerli komutanlarından birini *Hilmi üzkök*’ün kişisel hırslarına kurban verdi. Askeri şura kararlarının tartışılması gerektiği bir gerçeği bir kez daha ortaya çıkardı.

*İnternetajans-üZEL*


25.08.2008

----------

